# HI!



## robotechie (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi I'm new here.

Happy!!! (I got follospots on the Sound of Music)  
Anyway... Hello!


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Dec 7, 2005)

Hello there!

Have yourself a good look around. CB is full of great information. Can you tell us a little more about yourself? Are you currently in HS?

Followspots are a good stuff, I've done them twice for a musical and then a lower school play at my show. 

Feel free to go take a look through old topics, and post anything that your wondering about (you may want to check if it already exists first) but everyone here is always willing to answer a question, and you can always learn something.

~Nick


----------



## kingfisher1 (Dec 9, 2005)

Welcome! 
Sound of music? anything notable that you would like to brag about?


----------



## robotechie (Dec 12, 2005)

Yea Sound of Music. I'm in high school in Minnesota...nothing worth bragging about-yet


----------



## CHScrew (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to CB. There's alot of crap on here. 99% of it is useful. I hope you find everything that you need.


----------



## Peter (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome! (and the other 1% is entertaining, so read it all!  )

Welcome to Controlbooth.com
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## Radman (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice to see a fellow Minnesotan! What area you from?

Welcome!


----------



## robotechie (Dec 14, 2005)

Im from the Saint Paul area (Eagan actually)


----------



## Radman (Dec 14, 2005)

Alright, cool!


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome to the booth. 

Never really thought about the breakdown of good info versus frivolity before and whilst I would guess it to be closer to 90/10, you have a good point.

Besides, what do they say about all work and no play?


----------

